# Rc B&W paper lift



## mysteryscribe (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay everybody is talking about polaroid but did you know that you can shoot a piece of paper in your sheet film camera. Develop it in a daylight tank, then strip the emulsion layer. I had to scrape the rear a little with a dull butter knife, but then I scanned it on my flatbed with my homemade back light and it worked very well as a matter of fact. I only did it a couple of times because it was easier to develop it and scan the print. but you could most likely do that with a color print from the drugstore too. 

I will have to try that. It would be interesting to see what you could do with it. Unless of course your drugstore has gone ink jet. Mine hasn't yet.


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2006)

What kind of RC paper was it? How well did the emulsion hold together?  I think someone here said they had tried it before.   

I'd like to see the results from that experiment!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 4, 2006)

What i shot before was arista.  He was talking about ink jet paper.  You cant lift it.
take a look at the bottom of the lakeview for a drugstore lift.


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> What i shot before was arista. He was talking about ink jet paper. You cant lift it.
> take a look at the bottom of the lakeview for a drugstore lift.


No, I wasn't referring to our newbie here.  He was confused. 

We had a member a few months back who actually had lifted some emulsion from an RC paper....can't remember what kind, but he'd toned it ahead of time and it was very sepia-colored. Not super good-looking, but he showed it could be done.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh yes but i bet he didnt back light it


----------

